# Takei is hilarious



## Four (Mar 8, 2012)

<p>Tennessee Lawmakers: We Need To Chat from Allegiance - A New Musical on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 8, 2012)

(you will probably have to embed the video to be able to leave it up, links to videos are not permitted.)

That is a pretty funny video.


----------



## Four (Mar 8, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> (you will probably have to embed the video to be able to leave it up, links to videos are not permitted.)
> 
> That is a pretty funny video.



done


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 8, 2012)

Who is that guy?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 8, 2012)

He was the actor who played "Sulu" on Star Trek.


----------



## Four (Mar 8, 2012)

He's also publicly gay if you couldn't tell.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 8, 2012)

Love it, it's ok to be Takei!


----------



## vowell462 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hilarious!


----------

